# Good morning every one!



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Well I was hoping to clean out the coop and make the switch from straw to shavings today, but too windy and cold for me. Hopefully better tomorrow. So having to stay busy indoors, can you say laundry day lol. What is on every bodies agenda for today?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We got back from grocery shopping about an hour ago. Got everything put up. My wife is making a big pot of chili. I cant wait to dig into it later this afternoon, yummy!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> We got back from grocery shopping about an hour ago. Got everything put up. My wife is making a big pot of chili. I cant wait to dig into it later this afternoon, yummy!


Mmmmmm Chili and cornbread.... No body else in my house likes it so I don't get to make it very often. Mama always saves me some when she does, Enjoy Dawg!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just bought my first lap top so I'm learning how to use it.I really have no clue as to what I 'm doing or how I'm doing it.As soon as I figure it out,I'm gonna start taking some pics of my flock.I believe I found some people who would enjoy seeing them.I also have to bury one of my hens.She had diarrhea and was breathing a little hard so I bought some blackstrap molasses and as I was carrying her into the house she started wringing her neck and flapping her wings and just died right at the back door in my arms.I put her in a bag and stuck her in my van to keep something from getting her so I can bury her today.Know what I did?Let my son borrow my van so now he's driving around in the city with a dead chicken in the back.Boy,is he gonna have a hissy when he finds out,I can't wait to see his face.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If it wasn't so sad, I would laugh. 
I'm not sure about the molasses thing. I thought molasses gave them diarrhea . But I mix sweet feed into my scratch.

What kind of laptop did you get and if you have windows 10, stick with it. You'll love it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chili and cornbread sounds great. Anyone want a recipe for Drunk beans? It's Mexican.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, I had to laugh !! I can just see the fiasco of your son finding that chicken! Really, sorry for your loss!!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Chili and cornbread sounds great. Anyone want a recipe for Drunk beans? It's Mexican.


I would love one Baracha beans right?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I would like to have the recipe, pls. 
We love chili and fritos, friholes and cornbread. Gramps loves fritos and bananas.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> Mmmmmm Chili and cornbread.... No body else in my house likes it so I don't get to make it very often. Mama always saves me some when she does, Enjoy Dawg!


Yup, cracklin cornbread!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> If it wasn't so sad, I would laugh.
> I'm not sure about the molasses thing. I thought molasses gave them diarrhea . But I mix sweet feed into my scratch.
> 
> What kind of laptop did you get and if you have windows 10, stick with it. You'll love it.


Correct. Molasses acts as a flush in chickens.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The only cracklin cornbread I ever had was when we went and helped an old rancher friend in the fall during hog killig time. We did everything to butchering to grinding the meat and rendering the lard. It was so long ago that I can't even remember what it tasted like.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh man love fresh cracklings. What they call cracklings now is nothing like what I grew up with. So good. One of these days I'm going to find a source for some good pork fat and render out the lard just to have some lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Austin said:


> I would love one Baracha beans right?


YES! I HATE HATE HATE BEANS TIL i got some from Mama Margie's in San Antonio.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

*Baracha beans*

1 pound of pinto beans or 2 cups or a can of cooked. Whatever. I might cook the beans myself next time.
1/2 lb of bacon fried crispy , chopped, and reserve the fat
Optional ham

1/2 tsp salt 1/2 tsp garlic, 1/2 tsp pepper
1 jalapeno pepper chopped
1 bunch of green onions chopped
1 can of diced tomatoes or 1 can of whole tomatoes or 3 roma tomatoes chopped
1 bottle of dark beer or bock beer or Shiner's bock beer
1 bunch of cilantro- this is real important to me and i think fresh cilantro has to be in this.

Put cooked beans in pot and add water or chicken stock just to cover beans. Add chopped up bacon,tomatoes, pepper, onions, bacon fat [quantity to suit], beer, and spices. Cook 1-2 hours as desired. Chop up cilantro and add at last 10 -15 minutes.

I think there's ingredients here that can be changed in amounts to anyone's taste. Hubby used canned beans which was okay. But he cheated with dried cilantro, and no tomato the 2nd time and it was not the same. If i can't get cilantro i may have to substitute with choppd parsley or coriander, and some lime slices for garnish .


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What are drunk beans?Sounds interesting post the recipe.Last night I found a recipe for "chicken cakes" made with feed and molasses.I'm gonna make it today and I will let everybody know how it goes. Got aToshiba satellite and it does have windows 10.So far it hasn't made me too mad.When my son brought my van back I told him about the dead chicken in the back.He yelled and did a little dance.If I'd known about the dance I would've taped it,even the dog got involved.lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> What are drunk beans?Sounds interesting post the recipe.Last night I found a recipe for "chicken cakes" made with feed and molasses.I'm gonna make it today and I will let everybody know how it goes. Got aToshiba satellite and it does have windows 10.So far it hasn't made me too mad.When my son brought my van back I told him about the dead chicken in the back.He yelled and did a little dance.If I'd known about the dance I would've taped it,even the dog got involved.lol


I posted the recipe post # 15. Makes me crave some beans!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Makes me want some! I buy fresh pintos from the field and freeze them. They are beyond wonderful. No comparison to canned or dry cooked...
2 hour cook time !


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe,we'll be having beans one day this week.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> What are drunk beans?Sounds interesting post the recipe.Last night I found a recipe for "chicken cakes" made with feed and molasses.I'm gonna make it today and I will let everybody know how it goes. Got aToshiba satellite and it does have windows 10.So far it hasn't made me too mad.When my son brought my van back I told him about the dead chicken in the back.He yelled and did a little dance.If I'd known about the dance I would've taped it,even the dog got involved.lol


Tell yourself you will love windows 10 for now. After using it for weeks I did think it was the best thing out there. If you like a website, you go to the 3 dots at the upright corner and "pin" the website to the front page. I don't even bother with favorites anymore. Just tiles. So I'll be on one site, and go to another by clicking "home" at left bottom, and picking a new tile to go to. The other things are the tabs at the top. If you've been to a site recently, just click on tab at the top to go back to the previous website. This helps with posting pictures on the posts.

The only downside to me is not having the windows photoshop. However I found another one that's just as simple-and put it on a tile.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

*Baracha Beans*

Hey Seminolewind!I made the Baracha Beans last night and they were very different than what I've been cooking for almost 30yrs.They were excellent! My husband claimed he didn't like them but he ate 2 bowls.All of the flavors were intense and I could taste the individual flavors.We're not beer drinkers but the flavor was good.I have 5 birds who eat our food,but only 1 bird liked them-he was given to us by a beer drinker and we heard stories about his drinking days.The other birds threw them on the floor for the dog,who also liked them.I'm gonna take some to my FIL today,he's a big beer drinker and eater-I know he'll love them.Thanks again for the recipe and I'll be making it again!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so glad you liked them! I need to make some too. I've never made them with beer but I checked with mama Margie's menu and that's what they make, and that's what I want. I surely feel like beans now, LOL.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good morning. Couldn't sleep (normal) so fell asleep at 4 and woke at 11. My parents do not understand that sleeping until 11 is normal. I'm not being lazy. I just want my 8 hours, which is usually 3-11 . I guess that's what 13 years of nights does to a person. It's been 3 years not working and I still don't sleep well at night.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning everyone!! Another snowy day. My rooster kept me up til almost 2 am crowing. Lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

For some reason my roosters start crowing 1 or 2 in the morning during the winter months.I blame it on the heat lights.I read somewhere if a rooster crows after sundown there is going to be a severe storm the next day.I don't know if it's true or a wives' tale,but one time a rooster crowed after sundown and we did get a storm the next day but it was an ordinary thunderstorm,so I didn't count it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a silkie roo that crows at 3 am every night! He is so loud I have to cover their coop at night.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Beans......can't make them. The effect they have on my husband is not pretty. I guess I need to count them and only cook 239 next time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Z, that sounds like my household! My daughter doesn't her guys have them for that reason as well. I have discovered that if I bring the beans and first water to a boil, then hold them over the sink , put a couple of tablespoons of baking soda. After they quit foaming, rinse until clear and bring back to a boil and put a bay leaf in with the other seasonings that we have way less ordorific problems.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Z, that sounds like my household! My daughter doesn't her guys have them for that reason as well. I have discovered that if I bring the beans and first water to a boil, then hold them over the sink , put a couple of tablespoons of baking soda. After they quit foaming, rinse until clear and bring back to a boil and put a bay leaf in with the other seasonings that we have way less ordorific problems.


I need to remember that trick.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well there's always powdered Gas-X in the dessert.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I don't know how old you are Seminole wind but I think that comes with age. I don't sleep well either. Maybe that's why am always tired. did someone post the recipe for the barracha beans? I'd like to see that too I guess I'll have to hunt for it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Did you find the recipe?Seminole posted it and I made them last week.Very good,even with the beer.In the original post my brain worked faster than my fingers and it stated we are beer drinkers but we're not and the beans were really tasty,different than the beans I usually make.The recipe is on here somewhere.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Swanee, I'm 56 so it could be age? I don't think working nights for 12 years helped either, but I haven't done that in over 3 years.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

> ```
> 
> ```





seminolewind said:


> 1 pound of pinto beans or 2 cups or a can of cooked. Whatever. I might cook the beans myself next time.
> 1/2 lb of bacon fried crispy , chopped, and reserve the fat
> Optional ham
> 
> ...


Recipe for beans


----------

